

How NSA’s Prism affects you, and how to protect yourself from being spied on - michmaz
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/157777-how-nsas-prism-affects-you-and-how-to-protect-yourself-from-being-spied-on

======
Sami_Lehtinen
Nothing changed, because everything was already assumed. I still run my own
servers (in Finland), which provide only strongly encrypted connections for
private communication. From public cloud, I only use services which contain
only 100% public information. My every social medium post is public, so what
if someone snoops? Googling would already reveal almost same data.

~~~
volume
Just for the sake of evaluation your stance on security - what about people
with physical access to your server in Finland? Do you trust them? For your
100% public information - can't a Bad Guy assimilate what's found to formulate
a pretty good picture of who you are, and use that info indirectly to achieve
whatever further objectives the Bad Guy has?

~~~
dobbsbob
Yes, but this is to avoid casual, non targeted wholesale surveillance and
analysis which is what PRISM is. So would work to hide your local traffic from
your ISP and avoid Gmail leaking all your emails. It would be better if it was
hosted in Iceland instead of Finland because the EU has data retention laws
and Iceland told the FBI to piss off when they showed up to seize wikileaks
servers.

It's not Julien Assange, or blackhat on the run from the feds level security.
For that you have dee.su live o/s or your own custom build, tunneling Tor
through a mixmaster network like Jondonym to prevent easy traffic analysis and
bitmessage or Nym servers with PGP for emails. In fact you probably would'nt
even be using Xorg and all it's attack variables you would be using tmux
shells w/lynx and running Tor in a chroot, using virtualized routing tables
and behind a pf firewall. You would also be wearing a Roy Orbison wig and
sunglasses everytime you moved your safehouse from one location to the next,
and never use anything except hacked wireless for a one time connection
nowhere near where you live or cameras.

------
lemming
Ironically enough, they exhort their users to install HTTPS Everywhere and yet
it doesn't work on their site.

~~~
sp332
If you change the address in your browser to [https://](https://) it serves
you the page using their CDN's (Akamai) certificate. HTTPS Everywhere and most
browsers reject this because the extremetech.com site is not listed as one of
the sites that the certificate covers.

------
cmac2992
Using voice analysis to figure out who you are? Please....

------
kybernetyk
Ironically Ghostery blocked 21 items on that page.

------
alexpopescu
Lately if I see a post starting with "Unless you have been living under a
rock", I stop reading.

~~~
stack0v3erfl0w
Why?

~~~
khairul
Because it's a tired, overabused cliche.

~~~
agilebyte
But we are not grading an English essay are we? The content of the article was
quite good for a "normal" non-tech person.

~~~
herghost
I don't think the content of the article was particularly good.

The advice on how to protect yourself from being spied on is essentially:

"stop using the internet; or use HTTPS - which is probably compromised anyway;
or encrypt - which is probably compromised anyway; or use a VPN - which I will
say next to nothing about"

It's just a rehash of points and opinions already better expressed elsewhere.

